# Spouse visa refused cat D cash savings



## Shreen (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey joppa and nyclon....

This is my first post and need help please .. Last week my husbands spouse visa was refused. I applied with cat D only cash savings and provided and declaration from my father who gifyed me the full amount and my 6 mnths bank statement.. I was refused as eco said that i did not prove my dad gave me the money ie didnt show his bank statement or mine that money being transfered and recieved by me and my dad and also the eco i did not show how my dad obtained these funds. 
Now i have my staennet and my dads to cover the above point and also my dad revieved a very high amount of money from an insurance company and then transfered abit which is 62.500 to my acc... Now im reapplying so i want to know that if i show my dads bank statemnet showing the money being depositted into his acc from thi insurance company doe s this cover the point where eco said " you have not shown how your dad obtained these funds" 
Sorry for the long post and thankyou in advance


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It would be more helpful if you typed out the exact wording of the refusal.


----------



## Shreen (Feb 8, 2015)

Exact wording of refusal ....

" i note that you have provided a gift affidavit from your father however this document is not sufficient to evidence a gift of £65.000. You have not provided any evidence to show that these funds were given to you by your father as you have not shown bank account statement showing this amount being deposited into your account and you have not shown this amount leaving your fathers account. Secondly you have not shown the origin of these funds ie you have not shown how your father obtained these funds. Furthermore i note that your marriage took place on 25.10.2013 yet your father gifted you the amount claimed almost 5 months from this date


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You need to address all the points in the refusal. So, you need his statement showing the money being withdrawn from his account, your statement showing the money being deposited in your account, his statement showing the money being deposited into his account and a letter from the insurance company explaining the award would be good. You need to hold the funds untouched for 6 months in a readily accessible account.


----------



## Shreen (Feb 8, 2015)

Thankyou so much for your response ... I nw managed to get everything you stated apart from the letter from insurance company as my dad is not willing to show that as he believes its a personal issue and that he has provided the bank statement showing the money being deposited into his account by the insurance company which proves the statement made by eco " you have not shown the origin of the funds you have not shown how your father obtained them".... If i dont provide the letter from the insurance but provide all the rest mentioned including bank statement of father shwing the money deposited from the company will that be enough ???


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm not an ECO so I can't make any guarantees. You will also need a letter from your father saying that the money was a gift and perhaps he can also state that the money was an insurance award.


----------



## Shreen (Feb 8, 2015)

Ok and also to prove the transaction of the money being recieved by me does that have to be a bank statement or can i go to the bank and get them to print out that one transaction showing money being deposited into my account ???


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Shreen said:


> Ok and also to prove the transaction of the money being recieved by me does that have to be a bank statement or can i go to the bank and get them to print out that one transaction showing money being deposited into my account ???


You should really submit the bank statement especially as they referenced it in the refusal.


----------



## Shreen (Feb 8, 2015)

Ok thankyou very much for all your help much appreciated


----------



## Shreen (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey sorri one last question ... My bank have said that they will write an official letter stating the money was put into my account by my dad on the date ... Will that be equivalant to a bank statement ? Because i dont want to show my current account to them as money is in my savings so will show them just that for the past 6 months ... And bank said they will write a letter to confirm who by and what date and the amount the money was deposited into my account .... Will that be ok do u think?


----------

